# Simple Deer Jerky-Cold Smoked



## mathman (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm wanting to make some jerky. I just built a cold smoker out of a paint can, pipes, and fish tank air bubbler pump. I have my smoker set up with it and it smokes great.

What I want it a simple salt pepper cure recipe. None of that extra seasoning. Should I wet cure it? Dry cure it? How much salt? How much pepper? Can I wet cure with no salt, only cure, and then add salt and pepper?

I'm worried I'll make it too salty. I almost always add too much salt to everything.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 28, 2016)

THis is the simpilest jerky recipe I know. You don't have to use curing salt but I'd recommend it. 

The salt flavor comes from the fish sauce and soy. And no you don't get any fishy flavor or soy flavor. 

I can't make enough of this to keep it in stock. Everyone that tries it wants more .

This recipe is for 1 pound. Multiply the recipe depending on how many pounds you are making. If adding cure #1 add it at a ratio of 1 teaspoon per five pounds of meat.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky


----------



## mathman (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for the help.

I've been reading recipes the past few days. I like the recipe you showed and some of the others I've read. I'm thinking of doing a creation of what I've read. Let me know what y'all thing:

Deer meat sliced
1 cup soy sauce
1 cup worshistishyer sauce
Cure

Put in gallon bags for two days in fridge

Take out

Pat dry

Add fresh ground pepper

Add crushed red pepper

Cold smoke for two days

Hang dry in smoker until dry.

I can't find info on someone doing it like this. Everyone uses dehydrators or smokers with heat. I'm wanting to make it the old way.

Will this work?

Is it safe?

Is my recipe ok?

Any tips?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2016)

Research Biltong here if you are looking to air dry the meat.


----------



## mathman (Dec 31, 2016)

Thabks. So that's what biltong is...ill check it out.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 31, 2016)

MathMan said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I've been reading recipes the past few days. I like the recipe you showed and some of the others I've read. I'm thinking of doing a creation of what I've read. Let me know what y'all thing:
> 
> ...



Depends...  where in south Texas are you?   On the coast, you may have too much humidity for it to work really well.  You also may have some airborn insects that would love to visit your product. 

Try a small batch and see how it goes.  But, like DS said, biltong works really well and is pretty easy too.


----------

